# What's Your Favorite Flippin/pitchin Rod?



## BowKat04 (Feb 27, 2005)

wHAT IS YOURS?


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

its all personal preference, I have a really nice Splash rod for pitching, and a Gander Moutain guide series flippin stick. no complaints about either one.


----------



## The Big JG (Jun 16, 2006)

G. Loomis, 6' 6" MH, fast action, GL2


----------



## WhiteNitro (May 2, 2006)

Have not had a chance to give it a good workout but so far...I love my St. Croix Legend Pitching Rod. Very light and very comfortable but has plenty of backbone.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Been using a 7 ft. med. heavy quantum tour edition, just got a new shimano crucial 7 1/2 ft. heavy action for the thick stuff. Can't wait to use it. It's light and has performed well in the back yard so far! (lol) God, i wish spring would get here already! but anyway, i belive a 7 ft. rod will take care of most all of your flippin' and pitchin' needs. that's all i've used up until now.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

7 Ft. Heavy action St. Corix Premier..
Got it from reeds! Love it!


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

*All Star* Big Boy 7'6 H


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

I used to have an Eagle Claw Pitchin' Pole. An older one that was yellow. I used it for catfishing for years until it was broken this year.


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

Falcon Low Rider 7 6 h


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

some might find it excessive but i have a 8'6" heavy Southbend Trophy tamer S-Series steelhead rod that i use to strategically place my jigs  leverage anyone....  the first fish i caught on it was a little 11-12" bass and i set the hook hard on him too.... that had to hurt like heck


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Mr.Clean mop handle- 7'6" w/15 ft of bailing string...

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## Ohiobassman54 (May 28, 2004)

Bill Dance Signature Series 7ft with 25# test Trilene.


----------



## Spot (Feb 2, 2006)

G.Loomis GLX 844 - Diawa reels - seaguar line


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Nipididdee said:


> Mr.Clean mop handle- 7'6" w/15 ft of bailing string...
> 
> Nip
> www.dobass.com


Hey Nip...that is a versitile outfit you've got there...it can also function as a pry bar if you get your boat stuck on a stump! You are definitely a thinking man's fisherman!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

I gotta break the trolling motor first trying to get off the stump- maybe even a little wet- then I'll stick my rod in the water and try to break it to get free... SNAP! 

FSR905X-LOOMISGLX
100CHRONARCH MG
1.5oz JIG


Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## Spot (Feb 2, 2006)

nip, do you catch fish with that 1.5oz. jig or knock them out? lol


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

a 2.25oz will stun 'em- I only use it when bite is slow... 

1.5 gets in the rough of it- they drink it too!!! I think some bass like the taste of lead!!!

Nip


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

i think you got your baits mixed up... im gonna have to write on your jig boxes next time "mosquito"..."lake kissimmie"


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Procraftboats21 said:


> i think you got your baits mixed up... im gonna have to write on your jig boxes next time "mosquito"..."lake kissimmie"


  I was thinking something similar to those lines, I bet your jigs weight more then some of the fish you catch with em at skeeter!  (not really)


----------

